# How to make the best photo as possible of your planted tank



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nicely done video. Good useful information that most can use without making it too complicated. Love that detail shot!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Nicely done video. Good useful information that most can use without making it too complicated. Love that detail shot!


Thanks man. And also thanks for the recommendation on the canon 24mm pancake. Great lens!


----------



## Vallisneria (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting. Lots of good information there, especially about the use of reflective surfaces and flash positioning.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Vallisneria said:


> Thanks for posting. Lots of good information there, especially about the use of reflective surfaces and flash positioning.


You're welcome and some random tips that I didn't include in the video are:
Always make the room dark only light of tank on.
Clean the glass on both sides before shooting photos. 

Next is there any demand for a macro photography video with post production tips?


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd appreciate one  photoshop can be ridiculous to learn


----------

